# Looking for XXF and XXXF nibs



## llrmkk (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone have a source for extra-extra fine and XXXF nibs?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 29, 2011)

You will probably have to have them custom ground.  Try Brian Gray at Meisternibs.com


----------



## watch_art (Dec 30, 2011)

Brian Gray is good, so is Mike it Work.
http://www.mikeitwork.com/

Really nice guy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR1RKvEX7c8


----------

